

Official Google Analytics Android App Released - brittohalloran
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.giant

======
gamegod
How does this compare with the popular gAnalytics app?
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.e6bapps.ga...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.e6bapps.ganalytics)

I find the gAnalytics app is really good. It's easier to navigate to relevant
stats than the actual Analytics website. Curious to see how the official app
stands up.

~~~
brittohalloran
Other than the Real Time data, this official app is pretty bare bones. It's
just good to see them finally working on it. I'm sure deeper functionality
will come soon.

------
cateye
I can't find the "Traffic Sources". I would like to see where the visitors are
coming from.

I saw coincidental this today: <http://analytiksapp.com/>

------
bluetidepro
I wonder if they have an ETA for an official iPhone app...? I'm really jealous
of android users right now! This looks incredible!

------
vegasbrianc
Installed it already and love it. Real time is a great benefit over all other
Android analytic tools I have used.

------
brittohalloran
Hackers everywhere begin over-checking their stats

~~~
hessenwolf
I have pageview and visits widgets on one of my homescreens from mAnalytics.
In fairness, I love them.

